
Interactive command-line tool for HTTP inspection - teddet
https://github.com/asciimoo/wuzz?
======
botverse
Easing authentication and cookies is a must. I find myself a lot inspecting
HTTP when trying to understand services that are on the other side of the
wall.

------
kvch_
This could make scraping easier, as it shows the plain response. Is there plan
to support XPATH queries in search?

~~~
kvch_
Nevermind, I have found it in the README. It is planned to be supported
according to the TODO section.

